# I am back with more........



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

More of my finished projects.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Love the colors and shape of the tote!


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

Love that afghan I'm getting the pattern and give it a try


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Love the colors and shape of the tote!


Thank you, my daughter's choices.


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

Knittingnannie said:


> Love that afghan I'm getting the pattern and give it a try


The pattern is very easy, the only thing I did not like is having to hide all the ends.


----------



## brenda1244 (Jan 24, 2011)

ALL OF YOUR PROJECTS ARE JUST WONDERFULL!!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !!


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

brenda1244 said:


> ALL OF YOUR PROJECTS ARE JUST WONDERFULL!!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !!


Thank you,


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

prosas said:


> More of my finished projects.


wow on all of them ! love the color combinations ! nice choice of patterns to use stash !


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

Cute afghan, but I really love the tote.


----------



## willow547 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful works of art. :wink: 
You did a great job on each piece. 
Every time I see a picture I find my mind churning around and
thinking of new ways to knit. I don't crochet very well. I don't have anyone to teach me. I'm a lefty and that seems to turn some teachers off. Don't know why.


----------



## Jenny Line (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I especially like the afghan and tote!

Jenny


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

willow547 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful works of art. :wink:
> You did a great job on each piece.
> Every time I see a picture I find my mind churning around and
> thinking of new ways to knit. I don't crochet very well. I don't have anyone to teach me. I'm a lefty and that seems to turn some teachers off. Don't know why.


I'm a lefty, too, and I've found that it really doesn't matter a lot except when working in front or back loops (we have to reverse those in patterns, and when I'm writing a pattern, I have to remember to write it "backward" as well). My mother-in-law taught me years ago, and she didn't even notice I was left-handed until we got to that part--then we figured it out. When she worked in back loop only, I worked in front, and it all worked out fine!  Also, you can find a lot of good left-handed crochet videos on youtube--yay for the internet!


----------



## Txstitcher (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are really nice.


----------



## JanLara (Feb 23, 2011)

doesn't matter a lot except when working in front or back loops

I'm a lefty and I have been crocheting for more years than I can tell you, and I have never even noticed the difference in crocheting in front and back loops. hahaha I know that it makes the "rib" but this is the first time I've heard to do it "backwards." Funny me!!!!!! 

I have taught many right-handers to crochet. They just sit across from me, not beside me.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

These are all great. I especially love the scrap afghan. The colors just pop.


----------



## BusyHands (Jan 28, 2011)

All just beautiful!!!!


----------



## Junebug67 (Feb 25, 2011)

So pretty! What a wonderful way to use up stash and I love the first project! Stunning! Love them all, but the tote is soo cute!


----------



## newsable (Jan 18, 2011)

Your projects are lovely! I especially like your afghan and will put that pattern in my file of "things to do"! Tunisian...that looks just like the afghan stitch. Am I correct or is this a variation? I've heard of Tunisian but haven't looked into it.


----------



## newsable (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm back again...have bookmarked the pattern page, but it appear that you were creative with the edging and "fringe" when finishing.

I didn't study the pattern closely, but nothing popped out indicating that it's finished as the one you made. Would you share with us what you did? It's lovely.


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

My gosh that tote bag is fabulous!! You are a very talented woman!! Thanks for sharing your work with us!!


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

Really nice work. My favorite is the tote. Love the colors for it. Did you use a strand of each color for the combo part?
The afghan is very pretty and looks very time consuming. I love the trim design on it!
Carol L.


----------



## 4597 (Feb 2, 2011)

So wonderful - wish I could crochet! Plan to teach myself sometime soon.


----------



## Sunshiner (Feb 10, 2011)

All items super! Sure wish more of you needle ladies would include the source of your patterns. Am sewing for first greatgrand child and wouldlove the patterns for the baby items. Isn't this site terrific?! Marilyn


----------



## fromourhands (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm blown away by your afghan. Love the rhythm in the color changes and the edging. Beautiful craftsmanship. I don't crochet but may need to learn. I want one of these!


----------



## brendaf1964 (Jan 24, 2011)

Great projects, but I just love the tote!!!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Sunshiner..Shortly after I joined in Jan. I encouraged our "friends" to include Site and pattern #, feeling if it's nice enough to send, then many of us will want the pattern, right? Some said it's illegal, it isn't as long as you don't sell the pattern. As I said then, I haven't been arrested yet and Lion Brand, etal, agreed and a few others here have done it. So, thanks to..oops, who sent the pics...so sorry..anyway, thanks from me, too. Hildy


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Prosas..see my reply to Sunshiner, re: source and pattern. Thank you soo much for including all the info you could...makes it soo much easier for all. Your work is, indeed, creative and beautifully done. There are so many tote patterns..your color choice and blending makes your's sensational! Keep 'em coming, gal. We get inspired by all who post pics. By the way, I crochet over 3" ends when joining new skein or new color. Hate to go back and weave ends, and knots usually show. Thanks again..Hildy


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Sunshine! Try these if you like. Lion Brand L0290AD..Lion Brand 60241. I made it of Sensations..*Rainbow Classic brushed yarn (*varieagated) and am starting another..Am doing Lion Brand 90657AD in yellow (Pound of Yarn) and #L0007 in Aqua. There are some cute toys on LB, also. I obviously like Lion Brand, but others, as well. My notebooks are full! Glad you're on this forum...Hildy


----------



## tanyaflowers (Feb 13, 2011)

I really love the aghan that is really nice how u put the colors together that's awesome keep up the good work


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. I love the afghan and wish I could crochet better. I keep trying to improve my skills. Thank you for saring.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

love that afghan, Is it done in rows back and forth or from corner to corner??


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

How beautiful!!!


----------



## yoder178 (Jan 14, 2011)

Love the hat!! Can I get the pattern? I looked on utube but there are thousands and I cannot find it. Thanks.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I really like that afgan and the tote. I need to use up some odds and ends. One time years ago, my daughter took all my extra yarn and made an afgan that I still use. I just ran it thru the dryer and put it on a bed for tonight.


----------



## pattiknitter (Feb 26, 2011)

Your work is just beautiful! Thanks for sharing and inspiring me!


----------



## tjisgreat (Feb 20, 2011)

Great work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## pegschr (Feb 16, 2011)

OK....you need to post videos of how you do this stuff from begining to end
peggy


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm going to have to make one of those afghans too! Or two or three or


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Love them all, especially the tote and Tunisian sweater. (What is Tunisian and do you have a pattern for that?) I would never have the patience to weave in all the ends on the afghan!! Though it is lovely.
Thanks for sharing.
Sue


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

prosas said:


> Knittingnannie said:
> 
> 
> > Love that afghan I'm getting the pattern and give it a try
> ...


Look at the different joins at http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/knitting-tips

Weave your ends in as you go and they're done when you finish your project.


----------



## ArleneFaye (Jan 21, 2011)

You have been a busy crochet beaver! My Oh My, I LOVE the afghan,and the two baby sweaters are so cute. The hat, I've never seen anything quite like it, and the colors are so nice together. Good job. I do not crochet, except single and double crochet around my knitted blankets and afghans, but maybe I could figure this one out. I'll have to check it out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

willow547 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful works of art. :wink:
> You did a great job on each piece.
> Every time I see a picture I find my mind churning around and
> thinking of new ways to knit. I don't crochet very well. I don't have anyone to teach me. I'm a lefty and that seems to turn some teachers off. Don't know why.


Have you tried watching you tube videos to teach yourself. They are some very good videos out there. Good luck.


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

jvmalcolm said:


> prosas said:
> 
> 
> > Knittingnannie said:
> ...


Thank you, that helps a lot.


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

newsable said:


> Your projects are lovely! I especially like your afghan and will put that pattern in my file of "things to do"! Tunisian...that looks just like the afghan stitch. Am I correct or is this a variation? I've heard of Tunisian but haven't looked into it.


You are right it is also called the afghan stich.


----------



## newsable (Jan 18, 2011)

prosas said:


> newsable said:
> 
> 
> > Your projects are lovely! I especially like your afghan and will put that pattern in my file of "things to do"! Tunisian...that looks just like the afghan stitch. Am I correct or is this a variation? I've heard of Tunisian but haven't looked into it.
> ...


Thank you!  I appreciate that little tidbit of information.

Did you ever post a reply to my question about your most attractive edging on the afghan? Forgive my asking again if you have. It didn't seem to be a part of the instructions for that afghan in my quick reading of the pattern. I thought it made it particularly beautiful.


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> love that afghan, Is it done in rows back and forth or from corner to corner??


It is actually done corner to corner. That is why I said I don't like hiding the ends. It was a total of 75 rows (75 ends that I had to hide) see what I mean?


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

yoder178 said:


> Love the hat!! Can I get the pattern? I looked on utube but there are thousands and I cannot find it. Thanks.


Look for it under STREAMER CROCHET HAT. I followed the video to make mine.


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

pegschr said:


> OK....you need to post videos of how you do this stuff from begining to end
> peggy


I will try,


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> Love them all, especially the tote and Tunisian sweater. (What is Tunisian and do you have a pattern for that?) I would never have the patience to weave in all the ends on the afghan!! Though it is lovely.
> Thanks for sharing.
> Sue


The little sweater pattern can be found if you google it under "1 HOUR BABY SWEATER", the stitch is also called the aghan stitch. Good luck.


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

newsable said:


> prosas said:
> 
> 
> > newsable said:
> ...


The instructions for the aghan can be found if you google it under "SCRAPPY STEPS AFGHAN". The border I will try to find the instructions and post them later.


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

prosas said:


> More of my finished projects.


Just wanted to let you know that you can find the instructions for the multi colored hat on you tube - under STREAMER CROCHET HAT and the pattern for the afghan by searching google under SCRAPPY STEPS AFGHAN. I will post more information for afghan border as soon as I find it. I have been doing it for sooooooooo long that I don't look at instructions any more. Sorry,


----------



## newsable (Jan 18, 2011)

prosas said:


> newsable said:
> 
> 
> > prosas said:
> ...


Thanks! I copied the afghan instructions earlier when you first sited the source, but MUST have the instructions for that wonderful border. I appreciate your taking the time to find them....


----------



## yoder178 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks but I noticed it doesn't say what kind of yarn or hook to use. What size should I get for the hook and can I use the bulky yarn?


----------



## blueyedquilter (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful work! Keep it up!!!


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

yoder178 said:


> Thanks but I noticed it doesn't say what kind of yarn or hook to use. What size should I get for the hook and can I use the bulky yarn?


I used left over worsted 4 ply yarn - most of it was from Red Heart and I used a size J hook. The hat fits an 8 year old a bit snug. Hope this helps.


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

ArleneFaye said:


> You have been a busy crochet beaver! My Oh My, I LOVE the afghan,and the two baby sweaters are so cute. The hat, I've never seen anything quite like it, and the colors are so nice together. Good job. I do not crochet, except single and double crochet around my knitted blankets and afghans, but maybe I could figure this one out. I'll have to check it out. Thanks for sharing.


Those are the only stitches you need to make the hat and afghan. You should try them both, you will be surprised how quickly you can have them done. Good luck!


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

I love your projects. Very creative!!

Yarnlady


----------



## KrafTLady (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW! Very pretty afghan. I'm interested to see the instructions for the trim also. The afghan is impressive on its own but the trim really sets it off. (Bag and sweaters are also very nice)


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

KrafTLady said:


> WOW! Very pretty afghan. I'm interested to see the instructions for the trim also. The afghan is impressive on its own but the trim really sets it off. (Bag and sweaters are also very nice)


Thank you for your comments, but I don't have the instructions for the trim, sorry. I have been doing it for so long that I don't need them. I will try to find them and post them later or try to write them so you can understand them. in the mean time, here is a picture of the front/back of the afghan.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Your afghan is really nice. Your color arrangement is fantastic. I really like your hat. I have a drop-stitch hat pattern (knitting) that resembles the hat you have. After seeing your hat, I'm even more determined to make the drop-stitch hat. I'd try the crochet version but tendonitis in my thumb keeps me from it. I'll have to stick to admiring crocheted items and I admire yours.


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> Your afghan is really nice. Your color arrangement is fantastic. I really like your hat. I have a drop-stitch hat pattern (knitting) that resembles the hat you have. After seeing your hat, I'm even more determined to make the drop-stitch hat. I'd try the crochet version but tendonitis in my thumb keeps me from it. I'll have to stick to admiring crocheted items and I admire yours.


Thank you,


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd love this pattern especially with the border! It is lovely and I'd love to print it to pull out down the road when I am an established knitter! VERY nice work. Looks cozy!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

WOW for some reason it brought me to the last page so I'm now seeing all your other photos (the comment on the hat, which is VERY cool BTW, makes sense now  ). So ignore the whole do it when I'm an establised knitter, as that won't help me crochet- which I have yet to learn! LOL.
Are these all crotchet items? I'd love whatevet patterns you can share. That caridgan and bonnet are adorable. You must do a lot of work if you had all that scrap meterial! How big is the blanket?


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

OMG....What gorgeous items from scrap yarns.... Wow!

I have been using my scraps for blankets for the needy - but, I may have to save some scraps for some of these awesome items that you and the other ladies post on this site! Fantastic....

Beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

This is the URL for a fantastic site to view videos on Tunisian Crochet!

http://www.nexstitch.com/v_cross.html

I had trouble with doing it in the winter with metal hooks... you can use your crochet hooks on smaller projects, but on larger ones, you should use the tunisian hooks that are 12 or 14 inches long. I bought metal at first, and then ordered some bamboo ones....I order needles on line (I am in a power wheelchair and can't get out to go shopping, so I buy everything online!


----------



## Mimihugs (Feb 22, 2011)

I would love the pattern for the afghan. Can you direct me to where it might be?


----------



## Daphnee08 (Jan 27, 2011)

prosas said:


> More of my finished projects.


How did you make that beautiful flower on your hat? It looks much more like a real one than the ones I make. Have you got a pattern? Thank you.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful! Judy


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

Mimihugs said:


> I would love the pattern for the afghan. Can you direct me to where it might be?


http://www.nexstitch.com/v_cross.html


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

Mimihugs said:


> I would love the pattern for the afghan. Can you direct me to where it might be?


You can find the pattern if you google for it under SCRAPPY STEPS AFGHAN.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Is the doll a separate pattern? I didn't see it on the scrappy website. Judy


----------



## gunn11 (Jan 29, 2011)

I went to the site and did a search for this pattern (afghan) and it was not there any longer. if you have it still would you mind sharing?


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

SCRAPPY STEPS AFGHAN 
This is a scrap design I created to use all different lengths of scraps. 
There are video tutorials on making this project.
This is the first, which links to the rest: 




Ch 8. dc in 4th ch from hook and in each ch across.leaving a tail for fringe, end off. (6 dc counting turning ch as 1 dc.)
Attach new color yarn to bottom of turning ch. ch 8. 
dc in third ch from hook and in each ch across. sl st in top of ch-3 of previous color, ch 3, dc in the back loop only of each dc on previous color. (12 dc, with a step up.)
Next color, repeat the same way. This time, sl st in the second ch-3 and dc across (blo) making 3 steps. continue in this manner until the piece is the width you want.
Now instead of beginning in the bottom of the ch-3, join in the TOP of the ch-3. repeat the pattern until your work is the height you desire.
Now end your color leaving the last 6 sts of each color un-worked until you are back down to 6 sts in the new color. end off. either fringe to blend in the tails or draw them into the work. Your work may need to be blocked. Working BLO helps keep your sts from pulling to the right.

Hope this is the one you are looking for. Judy


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> SCRAPPY STEPS AFGHAN
> This is a scrap design I created to use all different lengths of scraps.
> There are video tutorials on making this project.
> This is the first, which links to the rest:
> ...


Yes that is the correct pattern and you can see a copy of my finished afgan 1st page of this message. Thank you for the pattern I have made two afghans already. I am posting a copy of my second one here.


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

Mimihugs said:


> I would love the pattern for the afghan. Can you direct me to where it might be?


----------



## pegschr (Feb 16, 2011)

I just can't get over how beautiful this is, you could do just about any color pattern from pastels to jewel tones, wow someday I will be doing this for sure. But I won't use scap yarn, I am buying a color scheme. THANKS so much for sharing it.
peggy


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

pegschr said:


> I just can't get over how beautiful this is, you could do just about any color pattern from pastels to jewel tones, wow someday I will be doing this for sure. But I won't use scap yarn, I am buying a color scheme. THANKS so much for sharing it.
> peggy


I bet it would be beautiful in pastels as well. But during fall and winter I knitted and crocheted many scarves and hats and had lots of left over yarn, my family did as well and gave me all their scraps to use. I still have enought to make a large afghan or two small ones. Good luck


----------



## azmother (Mar 9, 2011)

How can I get the pattern for the scrappy steps afgan?


----------



## azmother (Mar 9, 2011)

How can I get the pattern for the scrappy steps afgan?


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Here is a pattern I found online, but it didn't have the doll. Judy

SCRAPPY STEPS AFGHAN 
This is a scrap design I created to use all different lengths of scraps. 
There are video tutorials on making this project.
This is the first, which links to the rest: 




Ch 8. dc in 4th ch from hook and in each ch across.leaving a tail for fringe, end off. (6 dc counting turning ch as 1 dc.)
Attach new color yarn to bottom of turning ch. ch 8. 
dc in third ch from hook and in each ch across. sl st in top of ch-3 of previous color, ch 3, dc in the back loop only of each dc on previous color. (12 dc, with a step up.)
Next color, repeat the same way. This time, sl st in the second ch-3 and dc across (blo) making 3 steps. continue in this manner until the piece is the width you want.
Now instead of beginning in the bottom of the ch-3, join in the TOP of the ch-3. repeat the pattern until your work is the height you desire.
Now end your color leaving the last 6 sts of each color un-worked until you are back down to 6 sts in the new color. end off. either fringe to blend in the tails or draw them into the work. Your work may need to be blocked. Working BLO helps keep your sts from pulling to the right.


----------



## pegschr (Feb 16, 2011)

THANK YOU!!!!!
Peggy


----------



## pam (Jan 19, 2011)

Very good! The afgan is beautiful- reminds me of a patchwork quilt. Great use of scrap yarn!


----------



## Clara Jo (Jan 18, 2011)

willow547 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful works of art. :wink:
> You did a great job on each piece.
> Every time I see a picture I find my mind churning around and
> thinking of new ways to knit. I don't crochet very well. I don't have anyone to teach me. I'm a lefty and that seems to turn some teachers off. Don't know why.


My solution was to learn to crochet right-handed. After all, we are learning a completely new craft. My extremely right-handed mother could not teach this left-handed daughter anything using the left hand. So, everything that I learned from my mother had to be the right-handed way. So, I tat, crochet, wash dishes, iron, embroider, sew, etc. right-handed and eat and write left-handed. My grandmother taught me to knit so I do that right-handed as well.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello Clara Jo, I too am left-handed and knit and crochet as a right-handed person. My mother taught [or should I say tried to] me to knit as a right-handed person. She ran out of patience so when I became pregnant with my first child, I actually taught myself--I do everything as a right-handed person would do except I write left-handed. I actually couldn't do things any other way--awkward to say the least! Nice chatting with you.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

ok on the pattern where are you all findin it, thank you


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

mrssonsew said:


> ok on the pattern where are you all findin it, thank you


you can find the pattern for the afghan if you look for it under google - SCRAPPY STEPS AFGHAN. It does not have the border, I added the border because I do not like fringe on my afghans. 
Good luck


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

Daphnee08 said:


> prosas said:
> 
> 
> > More of my finished projects.
> ...


Here is the link for a flower - I don't use a pattern for mine, but this is very similar.

http://crochet-mania.blogspot.com/2009/02/chain-5-join-round-1-10-sc-through-loop.html

Good luck,


----------



## KrafTLady (Feb 1, 2011)

I was wondering if you had posted the pattern for the border of your afghan and maybe I missed it.


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

great job love all your projects!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

That is the way I taught my left handed daughter to crochet.


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

Very nice work.... makes you want to just keep on staring at it, lol....amazing how everyone's afghans look so totally different in design! Love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice the afghan is beautiful and well done. I am struggling with my stash trying to find ways to use it. I also love the cap and I will have to go to UTube and try and find it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I love it..so colorful and bright..
All your work is lovely.

I too would love your directions for the border..it makes it finish off so nicely.

Thanks,

Camilla


----------



## Judy Young (Dec 1, 2011)

Wonderful pieces.


----------

